# Largest Manueli



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

I see lots of people picking up Manueli's lately.

What is the largest one that any member has, as I don't think I have seen a member with one around the 1 foot mark.

Pics, of course guys, are appreciated.


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

ya know, i think manuelis look awesome when they're small, but I saw a picture of a large one on some site, and I don't like them as adults.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

iv seen a 13-15 inch manny in person. Very nice looking specimen


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Apott05 said:


> iv seen a 13-15 inch manny in person. Very nice looking specimen


I am going have to pay you soon for the advice you're giving me lately Apott! Have to thank you for the Geryi lesson the other day too. Thanks









I see everyone picking them up lately, just don't seem to see members with any large specimens.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Apott05 said:


> iv seen a 13-15 inch manny in person. Very nice looking specimen


Can u get a pic that would be sweet 2 c


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

i seen it when wes sold it to nubsmoke. So the fish is in a house down in tennessee


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

coutl said:


> iv seen a 13-15 inch manny in person. Very nice looking specimen


Can u get a pic that would be sweet 2 c
[/quote]

x2 :laugh:


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

i think bubba does or did also have a 14 incher. I could be mistaken tho.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Apott05 said:


> i seen it when wes sold it to nubsmoke. So the fish is in a house down in tennessee


O well drive down and get a pic


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

haha i wish. I beleive nubsmoke has one of the largest collections on this site. He doesnt visit much at all anymore. But i think i remember him telling me he pretty much had a whole seperate house for his fish. Tanks everywhere, i beleive he was really trying to collect every single species possible.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

wow that is sweet a fish house







every species thats nuts


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

im not sure if he had everyone of them but he sure was trying. He also took my 8 inch geryi i had a long time ago,


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Here's a 14" Manny. The pics are dated 2002! I sent a PM a couple months ago to the person (nubsmoke) that bought this manny from another member here back in 2005 asking if he still had it and if we can get an update. I never got a response...so i really have no idea if this monster is still around...or who owns him now, check it out:


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

good pics!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

PaNo617 said:


> Here's a 14" Manny. The pics are dated 2002! I sent a PM a couple months ago to the person (nubsmoke) that bought this manny from another member here back in 2005 asking if he still had it and if we can get an update. I never got a response...so i really have no idea if this monster is still around...or who owns him now, check it out:
> 
> View attachment 147834
> 
> ...


That is the biggest pic of a manuelli in an aquarium I have ever seen nicee find Pano


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

that bottom pic looks awefully familiar. i just cant put my finger on it yet. ARe you sure those are the same fish? A little different graven and also a different stand.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Apott05 said:


> that bottom pic looks awefully familiar. i just cant put my finger on it yet. ARe you sure those are the same fish? A little different graven and also a different stand.


i believe thats 911 fish or waynes....could be wrong..


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Apott05 said:


> that bottom pic looks awefully familiar. i just cant put my finger on it yet. ARe you sure those are the same fish? A little different graven and also a different stand.


I'm not sure...maybe it was sombody that owned it before, or after. It's been awhile. I had these pics saved from 2005 when Wes sold it to nubsmoke...i believe.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

yea i thought that last pic looked like one of wes's pics. I used to be pretty good friends with wes. He treated me like his son.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Apott, if I'm correct Wayne originally had the fish, then Wes picked it up from him. Then nubsmoke picked it up from Wes. It was musical tanks for that fish, probably in 3 different tanks in a month period.

Bubba I believe had two Manni's one around 10 inches and one around 11 inches.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Nice pics. Have never seen one at that size. Looks amazing.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

RAFAEL C said:


> that bottom pic looks awefully familiar. i just cant put my finger on it yet. ARe you sure those are the same fish? A little different graven and also a different stand.


i believe thats 911 fish or waynes....could be wrong..
[/quote]

it used to be wayne mah's but then he sold it to wes i believe and then from there it went to nubsmoke, i have the same pics saved on my computer. they are taken in wayne mahs tank when he used to own it.


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

the gold fish are looking at them selves in the future thay gona be a pease of the thing!


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Mr Harley had a big one too but he's been banned from the site


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

matc said:


> *Mr Harley had a big one too *but he's been banned from the site


How do you know he had a big one? did he show you his?









jkjklol....


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

That was a good one ...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Pitbullmike said:


> That was a good one ...


x2 2p u always add something funny in


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

i would love to see a 20inch manny like in the wild.









here is my little guy i just picked up.I will try my best to grow him to a good size.(a couple of years)


----------

